# USPS Alert



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got an e-mail today supposedly from USPS saying a parcel was undeliverable. I neede to print the labela nd take it to my nearest USPS office to take delivery.
It came with a PDF attachment which I chose open to see what was in it. It was a zipped file that unlocked and showed me what I was going to unzip.
There were 3 items and one was 'USPS Label.exe'.








I should have gotten a screen shot to share but didn't think of that until after I had Spammed and deleted the file. 

Thought I'd share this and anybody can feel free to pass it on.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

There goes your Christmas present!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

vtroofing said:


> There goes your Christmas present!


LOL



Tinner, in general it is never a good idea to open any attachments from anyone unless it is something you are expecting. It always confuses me when people get viruses on their computers. I never get viruses on my computer(s) unless I start hitting up the music/movies/program download sites. 

I also have a virus scanner that constantly runs and scans everything, as far as I know, before I open it. This virus scanner also scans my entire hard drive and registry nightly, and once in awhile I will run a malware scan for malicious cookies and what not. A bad cookie is about the worst I ever get, and scammer can't do much with that. 

Another thing scammers do is send from an email address that isn't quite right. If I don't know what an email is, I always look at the sender address. I get alot of paypal scam emails and suprisingly (not) they are never from a paypal.com address.


----------

